# Patriot Tactical Slingshot & New bandset



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I was not hitting anything with my old handset anymore so I changed to new ones and much better again.

Distance: 16 m

Ammo: M8 hex nuts

Target: Plastic can, height 70 mm


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

As always good shooting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Something bigger than matches or cards for a change


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sometimes a change in equipment forces to once again pay attention to fundamentals. Good shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank You very much Charles :wave:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks like fun. Nice shooting!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your videos are always fun to watch, great shooting


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Ibojoe and Tag :wave: , tomorrow back to basement.


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

Kalevala said:


> I was not hitting anything with my old handset anymore so I changed to new ones and much better again.
> 
> Distance: 16 m
> 
> ...


new frame and bandset or just new bandset?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Just new bandset.


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

Kalevala said:


> Just new bandset.


how long you been on that frame?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

ryanpaul said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Just new bandset.
> ...


Frame is about 1,5 years old.


----------

